# Can anyone compare Union IBEW vs WECA (SoCal/IE)?



## b3nz_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Trying to find the edit button but can't find it. But there is also ABC SoCal. There's one in Anaheim I believe which is a little far but if anyone has info about that too that would be great.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You could also try to get hired by a non union contractor. That can be a way to make money now while you get the schooling to apply to the union.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

I am the lead Instructor for the WECA Riverside campus and without sounding as if I am tooting my own horn please Google our web site and see for yourself. I will not comment on whether union is better than non-union:no:, but the one thing you should consider is how fast you can start earning a paycheck:thumbsup:.

Rick


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

If you need help learning algebra, kahn academy is your friend. They do a good job taking it step by step and best of all it is free. Here is the link www.khanacademy.org

Once you learn this, you can test out of the required math classes which will save you time and money.


----------



## b3nz_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Mouser said:


> I am the lead Instructor for the WECA Riverside campus and without sounding as if I am tooting my own horn please Google our web site and see for yourself. I will not comment on whether union is better than non-union:no:, but the one thing you should consider is how fast you can start earning a paycheck:thumbsup:.
> 
> Rick


Oh cool. I'm definitely interested. I was reading the application process and was wondering instead of mailing the app, do u know if I could visit the building in Riverside and fill it out there?

Also:

I talked to a Union Journeyman and he said he's making 100k/yr.
I talked to someone in WECA and he said he's in his 4th year making 50k/yr. 

Will the WECA worker reach that salary and if so how long?
I did visit the website. The highest salary said 23$/hr for apprenticeships but couldn't find anything on Journeymen.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Please do fill in the online application or mail it in, for currently I have no walk-in services here but our San Diego campus does.

I know quite a few union brothers and I believe someone is jerking your chain. :blink: A jman whether union or independent makes the same including benefits in prevailing wage work.

I say to my students "Depending on how hard you work, the effort you put forth to learn... How much money do you want to make?" 

What ever path you choose, just do the best you can do and never stop learning. :thumbup:


----------



## b3nz_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Mouser said:


> Please do fill in the online application or mail it in, for currently I have no walk-in services here but our San Diego campus does.
> 
> I know quite a few union brothers and I believe someone is jerking your chain. :blink: A jman whether union or independent makes the same including benefits in prevailing wage work.
> 
> ...


Are u saying the Union Journeymen I'm talking to doesn't make that much? I think he said he makes like 50$ an hour. Plus i'm assuming sometimes OT and what not.

Also, is there an online app? I can only find the application that I print out and mail.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

> Are u saying the Union Journeymen I'm talking to doesn't make that much? I think he said he makes like 50$ an hour. Plus i'm assuming sometimes OT and what not.
> 
> Also, is there an online app? I can only find the application that I print out and mail.


Don"t get me wrong we electricians can make that when times are good but as in all construction there are times that it's feast or famine! 

Print, scan, and email will be the way to do this versus snail mail.


----------



## b3nz_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Mouser said:


> Don"t get me wrong we electricians can make that when times are good but as in all construction there are times that it's feast or famine!
> 
> Print, scan, and email will be the way to do this versus snail mail.


I see. I'm guessing when the times are good you get lots of OT and that's where the bank comes in. Any good news for the future?

And will apply. Thanks.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Planning what you do with your paycheck is so very important. Ya gotta do what you can now... for tomorrow.

The future got to be better than what it was yesterday. But if I knew the answer to that, then quite honestly I would not be here! :whistling2:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

b3nz_ said:


> So I'm at the point in my life where I really need/want a career and something that I can work for to earn good money a few years. I applied to a Local Union for Steam & Pipefitting. I don't know what my chances are of getting in so I want to have some back up plans.
> 
> What I'm also interested in is Electrician. There is a Local IBEW Union near me but it requires HS/College Algebra course to even apply which I don't have. I could go take the course at my CC but I think I'm going to have to take pre-req math classes before I can even choose that class. So again, that could be multiple semesters which is a lot of time. I want to look at my other options and see if I can get into something quicker.
> 
> ...


Join a union. Don't be like me and wait "waste" 13 years to join. I started when I was 19 in the trade and I'm 32 now. I've been in the union for just over a year now and it almost sickens me to think of the time I wasn't in this strong brotherhood of educated, well conducted bunch of animals. I wouldn't trade my local or my neighboring local "local 477" for anything. It's been one of the best things that have ever happened to me. I'm in our "advanced apprenticeship" class and same goes for my class and my teacher, wouldn't trade um for anything.


----------



## b3nz_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Join a union. Don't be like me and wait "waste" 13 years to join. I started when I was 19 in the trade and I'm 32 now. I've been in the union for just over a year now and it almost sickens me to think of the time I wasn't in this strong brotherhood of educated, well conducted bunch of animals. I wouldn't trade my local or my neighboring local "local 477" for anything. It's been one of the best things that have ever happened to me. I'm in our "advanced apprenticeship" class and same goes for my class and my teacher, wouldn't trade um for anything.


Looks like we're in the same area. I'd be applying to Riverside/San Bernardino. 

How's the pay?

In order for me to apply I'd have to get a college Algebra class which sucks because I think I'd have to take pre-req classes first. So it might take awhile to even be eligible to apply.

I'm almost 25 and pretty much have done nothing with my life. The only positive thing is that I started being more healthy a few years ago with exercising and dieting so I'm in pretty good shape. I want to have a career and do something with my life.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

b3nz_ said:


> Looks like we're in the same area. I'd be applying to Riverside/San Bernardino.
> 
> How's the pay?
> 
> ...


I believe our journeymen are at 35.83 in 440 and 477 is around a dollar less. Well I think you should get the ball rollin. As someone else said, you should get out their and get some experience but don't let off on the union enthusiasm. There are some good shops out their. My preference before I joined the union was a smaller shop "20 and less guys" the last shop I worked for had only 5 of us and it was great! Smart boss, bitchen work and lots of it. You'll learn a lot more this way. You won't be just a number and check at the end of the week. On the other hand smaller shops are a little harder to get into but there are plenty of them, so if a big shop comes your way then take it, you'll still learn.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I believe our journeymen are at 35.83 in 440 and 477 is around a dollar less. Well I think you should get the ball rollin. As someone else said, you should get out their and get some experience but don't let off on the union enthusiasm. There are some good shops out their. My preference before I joined the union was a smaller shop "20 and less guys" the last shop I worked for had only 5 of us and it was great! Smart boss, bitchen work and lots of it. You'll learn a lot more this way. You won't be just a number and check at the end of the week. On the other hand smaller shops are a little harder to get into but there are plenty of them, so if a big shop comes your way then take it, you'll still learn.


Good post and or enthusiasm brother Chris. Chris is correct on the scale but most of our present and future work is in the desert which also pays $12 an hour over scale $47 an hour on check and another $21 for benefits including $11 in retirement and or IRAs, this would earn you about $100,000 on check working 40 hours. Local 440,477,569,11,428,639 have allot of solar work on the agenda for the next 3-5 years. Good luck in your choices but union or not I highly recommend the extra classes to boost your ability to boost your efficiency on the job and therefore more desirable to all employers. This will help you in all aspects of life.


----------



## b3nz_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I believe our journeymen are at 35.83 in 440 and 477 is around a dollar less. Well I think you should get the ball rollin. As someone else said, you should get out their and get some experience but don't let off on the union enthusiasm. There are some good shops out their. My preference before I joined the union was a smaller shop "20 and less guys" the last shop I worked for had only 5 of us and it was great! Smart boss, bitchen work and lots of it. You'll learn a lot more this way. You won't be just a number and check at the end of the week. On the other hand smaller shops are a little harder to get into but there are plenty of them, so if a big shop comes your way then take it, you'll still learn.





Brother Noah said:


> Good post and or enthusiasm brother Chris. Chris is correct on the scale but most of our present and future work is in the desert which also pays $12 an hour over scale $47 an hour on check and another $21 for benefits including $11 in retirement and or IRAs, this would earn you about $100,000 on check working 40 hours. Local 440,477,569,11,428,639 have allot of solar work on the agenda for the next 3-5 years. Good luck in your choices but union or not I highly recommend the extra classes to boost your ability to boost your efficiency on the job and therefore more desirable to all employers. This will help you in all aspects of life.


Thanks guys. that's really motivating. I'm gonna first try my luck and see if I can register for a late Algebra class. If not, then I'll try to go take an assessment test to see if I'm eligible.


----------



## AlexSalazar (8 mo ago)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Join a union. Don't be like me and wait "waste" 13 years to join. I started when I was 19 in the trade and I'm 32 now. I've been in the union for just over a year now and it almost sickens me to think of the time I wasn't in this strong brotherhood of educated, well conducted bunch of animals. I wouldn't trade my local or my neighboring local "local 477" for anything. It's been one of the best things that have ever happened to me. I'm in our "advanced apprenticeship" class and same goes for my class and my teacher, wouldn't trade um for anything.


When you say “local 477”, do you mean IBEW? Is that the only Union?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

AlexSalazar said:


> When you say “local 477”, do you mean IBEW? Is that the only Union?


He hasn’t been here since 2019. Thread is from 2014.


----------

